# Bento box



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2012)

I love bringing lunch box to work... I have been slacking off with bringing my lunch box to work for a while, and now I'm trying to get back to routine of doing so. But next time I start bringing my lunch to work, I'm planning to take it to a next level.

Here's some inspiring lunch boxes  










































When I pull off some cool designs, I will share them here too.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 19, 2012)

My daughter is facinated with Bento box as well. I got her a couple simple books on it for her so she can play with it once in a while


----------



## bieniek (Aug 19, 2012)

My sister got into bento few years back. 
Now she does that everyday with those funny heart-shaped eggs and overdecorated stuff 

I think it looks sweet though


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Sara - I like my bentos, but those are just too cute for me! I'd never bring one to work. What would the guys say? :O

Actually, ... I think you should make bentos like these for Jon. A big knife man like him would love them, I think.


----------



## SameGuy (Aug 19, 2012)

OK, you wouldn't do cutesy, but...


----------



## ecchef (Aug 19, 2012)

Arrrgh!:doublebanghead: I have to deal with kawaii every day.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 20, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Arrrgh!:doublebanghead: I have to deal with kawaii every day.



Must be terrible! Thank heavens kawaii hasn't invaded the world of knives and knife design. Yet.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 20, 2012)

my mother never let me play with my food


----------



## Lawrence (Aug 20, 2012)

That's funny stuff, reminded me of the Hoka Hoka Bento I use to visit when I was in Japan..


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 20, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Must be terrible! Thank heavens kawaii hasn't invaded the world of knives and knife design. Yet.



I am thinking Hello Kitty engraved yanagiba with pink dyed wood for the handle.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 20, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> I am thinking Hello Kitty engraved yanagiba with pink dyed wood for the handle.



Haha, that's on my list  I actually already bought a few Hello Kitty buttons for endcaps and had planned to laquer the handles pink, maybe have Mike airbrush Hello Kitty motives on it - just didn't get to it yet with the order book overflowing...

Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2012)

See, everyone loves kawaii bento! I should come up with an idea to incorporate a knife design with a touch of kawaii-ness for Jon's lunch box.... :hungry:


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 20, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> I am thinking Hello Kitty engraved yanagiba with pink dyed wood for the handle.



Love the pink handle idea, but I'm thinking a better choice for kawaii no bocho would be a white ceramic blade - yes, the Hello Kitty brand - with pink burl handle of some sort. Kawaii-so.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2012)

how about a handle that looks like a red ribbon? that matches hello kitty theme.


----------



## steeley (Aug 20, 2012)

FINALLY a place to talk about Hello Kitty .
I think Jon should carry the full line .



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Then we could meet up at the Hello Kitty Cafe 



[/IMG]

Oh Hello Kitty .


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 20, 2012)

I can mold up pink handles and stuff! Already did one so far!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 21, 2012)

steeley said:


> FINALLY a place to talk about Hello Kitty .
> I think Jon should carry the full line.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha - brilliant! However, the photo above is sacrilege, you do realise! 

That's not *Hello Kitty* at all. It's more like *Goodbye Kitty.*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2012)

this kitty has a "serious" know though!





and these kitties have more macho look.


----------



## steeley (Aug 21, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2012)

steeley! i can't see the image  repost repost!


----------



## Customfan (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a soft spot for Bento... Thank you for posting Sara! 

Those are works of art for sure! Reminds me of a trip I made from Tokyo to Kyoto in the Shinkansen a few years ago with a box of bento on my lap while admiring the scenery! :happymug:


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 21, 2012)

I like bento, but after one I usually yearn for something spicy or with a bit more flavour. My wife is Indonesian and won't eat them - too bland for her!

Bentos also remind me of work and not being able to get home for lunch.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2012)

I loooove obento..... I used to eat very little when I was little, and I was always one of the last kids to finish lunch at school (school provides lunch for kids in public schools in Japan as opposed to "bring your own"). But on Saturdays and for events or school trips, we brought lunch boxes from home, and at these times I could finish the whole thing. My favorite obento food were nikujyaga, sosages, hams, tamagoyaki, onigiri with umeboshi or salmon, asparagus, and strawberries. 

You know what my favorite "obento" is? Osechi. I know osechi is not exactly obento, but similar enough  Can't wait to be in Japan for new year's day!


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 22, 2012)

Am I the only one who gets a mad urge to pick all their tiny little eyes off?


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 23, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Am I the only one who gets a mad urge to pick all their tiny little eyes off?



Whose eyes? Bento eaters?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Am I the only one who gets a mad urge to pick all their tiny little eyes off?



yeah, whose eyes? hello kitty's??


----------



## Wagstaff (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm highly disturbed by this thread. Thanks.


----------



## steeley (Aug 24, 2012)

Not Hello Kitty's.



[/IMG]


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello Kitty and the little bears and bunnies would be the first to go...


----------



## steeley (Aug 24, 2012)

WARNING :
The Threat Level is : FORT 1, REPEAT, FORT 1




[/IMG]


----------



## add (Aug 25, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Hello Kitty and the little bears and bunnies would be the first to go...



...and fittingly.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 25, 2012)

steeley said:


> WARNING :
> The Threat Level is : FORT 1, REPEAT, FORT 1
> 
> 
> ...



+1000


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

nooooo


----------



## steeley (Aug 25, 2012)

Threat Level has been raised too :

LEVEL 2 : TIN FOIL HAT

ALL CITIZENS 




[/IMG]

This citizen is your example .

stay tune for more updates!


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 26, 2012)

Better hide under the covers where no one can find you!


​


----------



## steeley (Aug 26, 2012)

THREAT LEVEL 3:

3: PACK YOUR KNIVES AND EVADE .



[/IMG]

THIS MAN IS DOING IT RIGHT.


----------



## steeley (Aug 26, 2012)

THREAT LEVEL 4

4: PICK UP YOUR LARGEST KNIFE AND GO GANGSTER ON THE THREAT !
This is last level we announce SAVE YOURSELF.



[/IMG]

THIS WOMEN IS A EXAMPLE .


----------



## steeley (Aug 26, 2012)

This has been a TEST ........ THIS HAS BEEN A TEST.
If this had been a real knife emergency you would be directed to your nearest knife shelter .


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Aug 26, 2012)

A dog in a pillow fort ... a toddler doing dangerous things with tin foil ... a cat's derrière ... and then rather candid photos of Jon & Sara doing some kind of private knife dance ... :bigeek:

Im lost. The thread started with cute bento, and then suddenly: 



Lucretia said:


> Am I the only one who gets a mad urge to pick all their tiny little eyes off?



Maybe cute bento make people go nuts.


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 26, 2012)

I wanted to decapitate but held my tongue.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 26, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Maybe cute bento make people go nuts.



Ain't no maybes about it. :viking:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2012)

.... I'm bringing "boring" obento to work tomorrow  ! At least it will be really tasty, and no one will pick "eyes" out of my obento then (because my boring obento wouldn't have any characters in them as a part of design)

:sofa:


----------



## dragonlord (Aug 29, 2012)

@steely - can't see any of the images mate


----------

